
How to Survive and Thrive in an Open Office - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/11/08/thrive-in-an-open-office/#.XcVulncRs4Y.hackernews
======
chmaynard
This reads like a propaganda piece written by HR. The author doesn't address
the objections in a serious way. But beyond that, I think the underlying
message by designers of these open offices is this: "You have no individuality
that matters here. You are a replaceable part."

